# Rifle Elk Hunt



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

How was everyones rifle elk hunt opener. I bought a spike tag this year since the cache units are closest to me and I didnt have time to scout this year. Didnt see a single elk all day. How did everyone else do?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I saw a guy gut shoot a 3point bull from over a 1000 yards away..... :? that experience reminded me why I bow hunt elk. Way too much of a freakin circus even in the big storm.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I went out grouse huting and left early becaus of all the elk hunters. Did not see an elk though.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

gwailow said:


> I saw a guy gut shoot a 3point bull from over a 1000 yards away..... :? that experience reminded me why I bow hunt elk. Way too much of a freakin circus even in the big storm.


Did he hit the elk? Did he kill the elk?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have to work through Monday then I will be heading up to Willow Creek for the rest of the season. So all you guys comming back from the weekend hunt, how was it? Will I have to chain up to get up there? Should I take a snow shovel to make a place to pitch the tent? Oh yea, and did you see any elk?


----------



## Rob_R (Sep 11, 2007)

No elk seen for me, I saw a lot of deer though. Hopefully I can find another day or two to get out before the season ends. Aside from getting drenched it was still a good time.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

idiot with a bow said:


> gwailow said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a guy gut shoot a 3point bull from over a 1000 yards away..... :? that experience reminded me why I bow hunt elk. Way too much of a freakin circus even in the big storm.
> ...


Yeah he gut-shot it. He launched half a box of shells at that elk, don't know how many times he hit it, but he got "lucky" on the first one and hit it in the guts and slowed it down. I asked him what he was shooting and he said it was a "7mm Remington Supreme Magnum" not sure if that's any relation to the Remington Ultra Mag. He did create a little bit of amusement for me, I watched him shoveling handfulls of oreos into his mouth and he was trying to chew them with his 2 good(and only) teeth. He had black oreo crap flying everywhere!


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Where were you at gwailow?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

gwailow it seems you ran into some ********.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, Sagebrush what's wrong with *******'s?? :lol:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Wdycle said:


> Hey, Sagebrush what's wrong with *******'s?? :lol:


must have been relations of yours, sorry to offend you. did you find the elk?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

gwailow said:


> I saw a guy gut shoot a 3point bull from over a 1000 yards away..... :? that experience reminded me why I bow hunt elk. Way too much of a freakin circus even in the big storm.


Soooo, what's the difference between that and a bunch of guys gut shooting deer and elk at 100 yards with bows...

Same stupidity, different weapon.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> gwailow said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a guy gut shoot a 3point bull from over a 1000 yards away..... :? that experience reminded me why I bow hunt elk. Way too much of a freakin circus even in the big storm.
> ...


AGREED


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

It wasn't me. I took this year off remember... Maybe a relative of John's??


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":j8hzfulh]
> 
> 
> gwailow said:
> ...


AGREED[/quote:j8hzfulh]

I agree that ethics wise it's the same thing. As far as safety is concerened it's quite a bit different. If your launching scuds on the bow hunt you got a pretty limited area of where your arrow is going to wind up and for the most part your not that closely confined....when your shooting over a 1000 yards on a rifle hunt with people packed elbow to elbow...there's a whole hell of a lot of area that your bullet may end up that you don't want it to. I don't condone either of the actions and I think it's bs when people do either and injure animals that they will never find. I'm not against rifle hunting, I do it in other states and on draw units, I just don't like being involved with it when the circus(first 3 days of a general season rifle hunt) is in town.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> gwailow said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a guy gut shoot a 3point bull from over a 1000 yards away..... :? that experience reminded me why I bow hunt elk. Way too much of a freakin circus even in the big storm.
> ...


Yes I did!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

uthntr said:


> How was everyones rifle elk hunt opener. I bought a spike tag this year since the cache units are closest to me and I didnt have time to scout this year. Didnt see a single elk all day. How did everyone else do?


Seen many, many, many Elk! Odd to say this but... They were to big? No spikes! But my 10 year old got a taste of a 4x5 bull at lets say feet not yards! He does a mean cow call with his voice and we had bulls all over the place screaming.... Then one that had his rump beat up a few times thought this would be easy pickins. The little guy came in from about 200 yard almost on a dead run..... I think the only thing that stoped the bull was me boy yelling DAD!!!!!!


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

I took this year off too, remember wyc, I was thinking of the same thing, someone related too john, way to go wyc.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Consider this: I took my soon to be, as in tomorrow, 12 year old to his hunter safety final test and .22 accuracy test. There were 16 people shooting, most of them in their 20's. I would lay the deed to my house that I could shoot tighter groups than any of those shooting with a .22 at that distance.... with my bow. So..... I would say a 100 yard shot at an elk with a bow would be more equivalent to a 400 yard shot at an elk with a rifle..... maybe 408 yards.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Sounds like I didn't miss out on a thing.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

My son got his cow at 8:30 opening morning.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Went out for the weekend, and had a cow and a calf run at me. But that was it. I do have one question, if someone scopes me, can I shoot them in self defense? Buy some **** binos.


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

i coulda had a nice spike but i bought an any bull instead of a spike tag so i couldn't hunt the spike only unit :evil: all well i'll go south and see what my uncle has for me


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Crash said:


> Went out for the weekend, and had a cow and a calf run at me. But that was it. I do have one question, if someone scopes me, can I shoot them in self defense? Buy some **** binos.


I prefer waving with my middle finger when this happens to me.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very nice, love to see kids having success.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

We had a pretty discouraging Elk hunt. I hunted Open Bull in the Uintahs (near Soapstone, Not in Soapstone). We probably hiked at least 12 miles and saw little to nothing compared to what we thought we would see. I have to blame this mostly on the weather. Sundays conditions were 50 yards of visibility and snow changing back to rain when the sun got higher. It was a total washout up there. The animals just werent moving. Sunday night was better weather conditions for us so we took advantage. Still NO movement. Today wasnt much better, we woke up to rain for the first hour of the morning, we did finally find where all the Elk have been today but it was time to get out of there by the time we realized where they had been the last couple of days. Hopefully friday will bring better hunting for us. Also, we heard way less shooting than normal. Most of the shooting we heard was on the other side of SR-35 where its not Open bull. I did see a kid on the side of the road under Cedar Hollow with a nice little 4 point Buck.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Didn't see anything moving while it was raining of course. After the rain let up Sunday at about noon, we started our hike. The elk were out like I had never seen before in that area. They were everywhere. I watched a 6x6 heard up his herom and run them over the mountain while he was bugling with a 5x5. The 5x5 had 2 cows with him. Finally (after only about 20 minutes of waiting) we saw three spikes. Only one was within 300 yards. The other two were about 1000 yrds. away. My brother killed the close one. We watched the other two slowly walk over the hill. I will be headed out again this week for a chance at one of the others. If I get one before the end of the hunt, then I will get back on here and let you know if they are still around and I will let you know where to find him.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

...we went five for five. three cows and two spikes. 

best part about it was two of the hunters with cow tags were 13 year olds. 8)


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Had a great weekend of hunting...Saturday I only saw one raghorn bull and was mostly rained/fogged out. The weather was so poor that we got drenched and couldn't see anything, so we headed off the mountain around 1 PM. Sunday, though, was totally different after the fog/clouds cleared out a bit, we spotted a group of about 20 elk--one 7x7 that was pretty darn big, a raghorn, a spike, and about 15 cows. The only problem was that they were clear up the mountain in the snow...not to be deterred, we climbed clear up the mountain through snow and up some pretty steep country. When we got close--after two hours of hiking--the elk had started to move down and the big bull was screaming his guts out (lot's of fun). But, after hiking that far and up such steep hills, we decided against trying to kill the spike. So, we just watched and listened for awhile before heading back out. On the way out, we spotted another spike by itself, but could never get any closer than about 600 yards--too far of a shot to take. We ended up heading off the mountain pretty sore and tired, but the action was pretty good. Monday was pretty slow...it seemed like the elk weren't moving very well on Monday and we only saw one 6x6...good hunt, but no shots and no tags filled.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

gwailow said:


> Crash said:
> 
> 
> > Went out for the weekend, and had a cow and a calf run at me. But that was it. I do have one question, if someone scopes me, can I shoot them in self defense? Buy some **** binos.
> ...


+ 1 or moon them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> ...we went five for five. three cows and two spikes.
> 
> best part about it was two of the hunters with cow tags were 13 year olds. 8)


Congrats to the kids for getting there elk.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> gwailow said:
> 
> 
> > Crash said:
> ...


Be careful with the mooning business. You know those hunters are often looking for signs of deer like white butts.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Heading back up tomorrow. Not sure how active the elk will be with this new front moving in. Last week I think I was too low. 9500 plus or minus a few hundred. Hope to fill the freezer. Really though, can I shoot in self defense? How am I suppose to know they aren't going to shoot. My buddy was not more than 15 ft. from a guy behind some brush and the guy put his barrel on him. I made him lay down to avoid being shot. Lets be smart out there. O|* -#&#*!-


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Finally filled an elk tag. Shot my first spike Monday morning.  
Elk-14
Poo-1


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I shot this 6x6 bull Monday night and my friend shot a 5 point Sunday morning. Calling was the key. I missed a bull just like this one two years ago, only two hundred yards from this spot. I think I've found a honey hole.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice bull ridgetop! Congrats.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice, looks like you found them all right. Care to share lol


----------

